# sponsoring hip hop artist



## BNB (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey everybody,
Im interested in sponsoring a hip hop artist with my tee's. I have a couple local artists that have expressed their interests in the line. I am new to 'sponsorship" so what would i have to do in order to sponsor an artist?
does sponsorship just entail providing clothing to the artist?
And do i have to create some kind of contract at all?

thank you in advance


----------



## STOC tees (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey

Sponsoring a music artist is a cool idea

Sounds like you're interested in informal sponsorship. giving them free gear is all that you should have to do. Seeing as they are just local peeps, there isn't a need to pay them, which would be more formal form of sponsorship. Just agree on when, where and for how long they should wear your stuff, and that they should give you a mention when they get up to perform.

A verbal agreement is all you need, unless you are paying them and engaging in formal sponsorship.

Hope this helps


----------



## DieN2LivE (Oct 12, 2010)

We can talk through emails if you want.

I'm a Hip Hop Artist, and I'd love to be sponsored! I wanna check out some of your gear, and vise-versa I'll send you some music.. Please! Let me know!


----------



## BNB (Jan 14, 2010)

STOC tees thanks alot! That pretty much answered my question!

DieN2LivE hit me up at foolishmob[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com.
Leave me a quick bio, and I'd really like to hear some of your music. Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Teezine (Oct 15, 2010)

I think sponsoring musicians - or other talent, such as skaters, graffiters, bikers... - is a great way to shout our name out there. I say you go for it!


----------



## tameeka (Dec 30, 2011)

Sponsoring artists is a great way to promote your product! I am interested in seeing some of your designs and discussing how sponsoring Conscious Mind Records can be mutually beneficial. Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## suthernboi29 (Dec 3, 2014)

BNB said:


> Hey everybody,
> Im interested in sponsoring a hip hop artist with my tee's. I have a couple local artists that have expressed their interests in the line. I am new to 'sponsorship" so what would i have to do in order to sponsor an artist?
> does sponsorship just entail providing clothing to the artist?
> And do i have to create some kind of contract at all?
> ...


Yes my name Daryl Jones C.E.O of Black Ice 45 Music Group LLC.
I have hiphop artists that will support your tees. You can contact me at 229-603-0987 or email me at [email protected]


----------



## hanan24 (May 25, 2011)

I wish some artists would wear my T-shirt designs, but I don't know how to get their attention. Mind suggesting ways on how to make this happen?


----------



## JDubb559 (Jan 29, 2015)

"Chicano Life" JDubb feat. Rawb D Guilt and Funkmeista *Download Link*: http://youtu.be/SHGZ3oNy310

Wus up my name is JDUBB a Hiphop Artist from Fresno California. I am looking for shirt sponsors plz contact me if interested [email protected] 
559-307-9070


----------



## teamsmoke702 (Aug 8, 2015)

BNB said:


> STOC tees thanks alot! That pretty much answered my question!
> 
> DieN2LivE hit me up at foolishmob[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com.
> Leave me a quick bio, and I'd really like to hear some of your music. Look forward to hearing from you


I am looking for somebody to sponsor my son. His name is Younng Poet. A new and upcoming artist.. He currently has the oppurtunity to go on mini tour with little boosie if we can come up with the fees to keep his spot. I am looking for any type of sponsorship whether it be financially or in attire. If this is something you might be interested in please let me know.. Thanks in advance


----------



## M3TAPHORmgmt (Aug 2, 2016)

I have an artist that you may be interested in!
He has got the ability to put your brands on blast & could possibly raise your sales.
His second last video release surpassed 70,000 views and also has been receiving notoriety from some of the larger artists in this industry.

Here is a link to the stated video to see it for yourself. 

https://www.facebook.com/M3TAPHOR/videos/990933354358729/

If you are interested in sponsoring him, just contact: [email protected] with all the sponsorship information & we can get started!


----------

